# Smells for your Haunt



## Big Howlin

*Didnt know where to post this but I found it very interesting. Has anybody ever hear of Smells for you haunt? I'm not sure if they are like incense or something, but its really cool. Funny too....
Id hate to smell the one called burnt flesh.*
http://www.boneyardbargains.ca/haunted_scents.html


----------



## dave the dead

That's fascinating.....Mine always smell like black plastic and spraypaint....

ewww....... urine scent?????? WHY?!!!


----------



## slightlymad

Why not are we not always looking for ways to enhance the experience


----------



## Big Howlin

I think popcorn and burnt flesh would go well together. A burnt clown.


----------



## Lilly

I use patchoulie, sandalwood or dragons blood scents...
burnt flesh may be good for those bbq props
but how do they know what it smells like.. 
"hey give me your arm so i can burn it and see what it smells like"
Geez what could be worse than urine smell in the 'just bad' ..
I wouldnt want to be the test sniffer yuck.


----------



## mgrmax

I like to eat a quart of Wendys chili and crop dust my way through our maze. Very scary 

J/K... +1 on the plastic and spray paint


----------



## Dr Morbius

ROFLMAO on this whole thread! You guys are too much!
BTW, what the hell does "Gothic" smell like??


----------



## dave the dead

Dr Morbius said:


> ROFLMAO on this whole thread! You guys are too much!
> BTW, what the hell does "Gothic" smell like??


maybe , oh ...I don't know......HOWARD STERN?


----------



## Big Howlin

Dr Morbius said:


> ROFLMAO on this whole thread! You guys are too much!
> BTW, what the hell does "Gothic" smell like??


It probably smells like a 13 year old gothic teen lighting crappy incense.


----------



## Lilly

Dr Morbius said:


> ROFLMAO on this whole thread! You guys are too much!
> BTW, what the hell does "Gothic" smell like??


from what i have seen on the kids around here probly
fake black leather, grease paint, glue, cheap hair color and sweat.
kinda like a toxic waste site . 
only guessing here haha


----------



## roadkill

Cheetahclub67 said:


> *Didnt know where to post this but I found it very interesting. Has anybody ever hear of Smells for you haunt? I'm not sure if they are like incense or something, but its really cool. Funny too....
> Id hate to smell the one called burnt flesh.*
> http://www.boneyardbargains.ca/haunted_scents.html


This past season I experimented with scent in my haunt. I have (mainly) a cemetary scene so I thought the smells of earthy decomposition would be appropriate. I picked up a full yard of compost/manure. It did not smell of "poo" so much as decay.

People noticed it right away - really bothered them. Seeing body parts sticking out of fresh grave mounds and smelling that rot and decay really did it. One neighbor (and a few TOTs) actually would only pass my house from the opposite side of the street.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

The smells come in packets. No information on how to use them.

I see the frakenbuckies are roughly half price than boneyards, though.


----------



## Big Howlin

roadkill said:


> This past season I experimented with scent in my haunt. I have (mainly) a cemetary scene so I thought the smells of earthy decomposition would be appropriate. I picked up a full yard of compost/manure. It did not smell of "poo" so much as decay.
> 
> People noticed it right away - really bothered them. Seeing body parts sticking out of fresh grave mounds and smelling that rot and decay really did it. One neighbor (and a few TOTs) actually would only pass my house from the opposite side of the street.


hahahah


----------



## pyro

hey road kill how much of that compost did you use--not a bad idea


----------



## roadkill

pyro1966 said:


> hey road kill how much of that compost did you use--not a bad idea


I used the full yard of compost. We have a garden center not far from here where it was only $20 for a yard. Each "fresh" grave got about 30 shovel-fulls. Covering about 8 of my graves and had a large mound around my coffin.

After effect of all that compost - I need to mow the front yard where I spread out all the compost after Halloween. So really it's a two-fer. Good for creeping out my visitors and then it's great yard prep for fall/winter.


----------



## Big Howlin

You should have a giant Poop as a prop in your yard.


----------



## pyro

we just got a shipment of hops (beer stuff) liquid form we spray it on our sand for the roads metls ice real fast any way dam does this stuff stink. may be spraying it in my grave yard, it should freak out some people


----------



## roadkill

I would suggest trying it in small doses. The smell was almost overwhelming for my TOTs. Some people are far more sensitive to smell than others. Use wort can be VERY smelly and may actually drive people away from your haunt. The big smelly poo yard got to a few who visited my place.

Hmmmmmmm - maybe I should devise a giant poop-pop up (or pop out?). HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Lilly

Thats a good idea Roadkill,
but i think I'll stick with the river smell we have..it can be real yucky sometimes.
Also don't want my dogs stepping in that and bringing it in the house.
Just checked out your 2006 pic ...nice pics 
love the doll in the window
serial killers haha...that freak Dahmer lived about 25 miles from me.


----------



## roadkill

That river smell would be awesome for a swamp haunt. Get a creature from the black lagoon action going on - awesome stuff. We did have a problem with the dogs rolling in the compost and coming in the house.

I am inspired to do some more dolls - Betsy is lonely - wanna come play? MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAA. Thanks for the compliments. Yes - I have three themes with my tombstones - I need to expand the cannibal/serial killers.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

i've seen this stuff before... sinistersents.com has a larger selection of different smells.
the stuff would be cool but i think you may want to use only a few sents and make sure there are barriers to help stop the sents from mixing... unless you're going for the uriney popcorn feel... ick.
also, probably more used indoors than out do to wind and such...
...what will they think of next?


----------



## Lilly

Roadkill,
maybe you can borrow Kroughs Dolly and then your Betsy would have a mommy Dolly! They would look great together...


----------



## Big Howlin

I really wanna try the popcorn and burntflesh around a clown scene


----------



## BobC

Last year at Halloween Horror Nights in Orlando they were using these scents I recall walking through one haunted house it was themed as an insane asylum gone wrong towards the middle you walk through the bathroom and there is poo smeared all over the walls and its smells heavy of human fices. It was totally nasty made you want to dry heave. ohh well just thought I would add my story later all. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

maybe it really was feces 
keeping the cost down haaha


----------



## Empress Nightshade

Did someone mention Sinister Scents? I just skimmed through the replies so forgive me if you already have. Here's the link:

http://dreamreapers.com/ssindex.php


----------



## Spookkid

I went to Niagara Falls yesterday, and I rode a dark ride, and I got to smell "burning electrical" and it stunk very badly.


----------



## Zombie-F

I tried out some scents last year in the skeleton comedy club scene I built. What I did was for a few days leading up to Halloween, I burned some scented oils I got from Dark Candles to get the scent to "soak in" a bit. Specifically, I used their "Crypt Moss" scent.

Some people noticed, others not so much. I'd say it was a wash. I'll definitely do it again, and maybe I'll get an electric burner for the oil so I can burn the oils during the haunt (I don't like the idea of open flames on Halloween with the kiddies around).


----------



## dave the dead

Spookkid said:


> I went to Niagara Falls yesterday, and I rode a dark ride, and I got to smell "burning electrical" and it stunk very badly.


was it real, or just an effect?????


----------



## Spookkid

> was it real, or just an effect?????


It was the effect.


----------



## gadget-evilusions

I have used sinister scents also, and they worked good. Especailly when you fire them on que at customers or tots. Would you like a face full of decaying body smell to go with your candy?


----------



## Big Howlin

lol


----------



## Gothikim

Zombie-F said:


> I burned some scented oils I got from Dark Candles to get the scent to "soak in" a bit. Specifically, I used their "Crypt Moss" scent.
> 
> I'll definitely do it again, and maybe I'll get an electric burner for the oil so I can burn the oils during the haunt (I don't like the idea of open flames on Halloween with the kiddies around).


Electric warmers are the BOMB. I have a couple of them that I use in the house, and they can smell up the whole house in an hour. If you can't find them locally, check these places online for a start: http://www.tartwarmers.com/elpotbur.html
http://www.bittercreeksouth.com/accessories.htm
I've bought from each, and was pleased with all their warmers.

I have a lot of Dark Candles stuff too, but I didn't get it in time for last H-ween. I used ceramic warmers with vetiver and patchouli essential oils, and they worked nicely. I put them on opposite sides of the graveyard, and there was some overlap in the smell, but the two go well together so it wasn't a problem. I don't know if any of the TOTs noticed, but I dug it, so I'll keep on scenting the cemetery!


----------



## palerider44magg

you tell if its a good haunt if it smells like poo after they go in it





sorry to much


----------



## NATUREPIXIE

I've never heard of using scents in a haunt(maybe that's why I'm a newbie) lol, that sounds like a great idea.. I'll have to check it out...


----------



## gadget-evilusions

It adds a whole new level to the experience. Wouldn't do much good propably in a home haunt, but every pro haunt I have been too that uses them has done well.


----------



## Bauton

I have two plastic barrels I got from my BIL. He works at a candy factory that makes the candy "Airheads". Now, whenever you get within 5 feet of these barrels, all you smell is the candy smell.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Sounds like these would work well to give you the feeling of clowns.


----------



## Bauton

I agree. As an added bonus, I leave the top hole open while in storage, so I collect all sorts of interesting critters over the year between Halloweens in the bottom of those barrels.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

LOL It helps if you find them alive to let them go.


----------

